# sunroof broken??



## drewmvshs (Apr 25, 2004)

I drive a 1998 528i and it has automatic sunroof close, but when I push the button it closes all the way then opens again about 2 inches. I have to keep pushing the button until it closes. Any suggestions on what might be the problem??????? :dunno:


----------



## jermiester1 (Aug 20, 2004)

I also have a '98 528i with the same problem. When closing the roof, as the glass moves forward it pushes down the wind deflector. On mine, it's not pushing the deflector down far enough and the glass hits it and reverses. Watch yours from the outside as it's closing and see if it's doing the same thing. I've yet to figure out a fix for the problem.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Try manually closing it and then I know there is a combo to tell it to reset and it will refigure out the open and close parameters.. I think....


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

You might try this:

To reinitialize - with sunroof closed, push switch (as to move into vent position) and hold for several seconds (10-20) until roof makes additional move toward open position. Switch off ignition switch for several seconds, switch ignition back on (no need to start) and move switch so as to close sunroof. If sunroof moves to closed, it is reinitialized.


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

M.Wong said:


> You might try this:
> 
> To reinitialize - with sunroof closed, push switch (as to move into vent position) and hold for several seconds (10-20) until roof makes additional move toward open position. Switch off ignition switch for several seconds, switch ignition back on (no need to start) and move switch so as to close sunroof. If sunroof moves to closed, it is reinitialized.


good info :thumbup:


----------

